# Kelly Controller KLS 7250 D / 24V-72V,400A



## flay45 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello, gentlemen, I have a question whether programming a new Kelly driver with a laptop cable connected and not closing the program, starting the engine can damage the driver?

This is stated by the producer:

warning prohibit doing any configuration in user program while running motor


----------

